# Suche gute Multiplayer Spiele (keine Shooter oder MMO)



## Hiekkan (13. August 2016)

Ich spiele viel Minecraft mit eine Kollegin aber langsam wird es langweilig immer das gleiche zu spielen. Darum frage ich euch ob ihr gute Online Multiplayer Spiele kennt?
Es sollte einfach keine Shooter, RPG, MMO oder MOBA sein weil sie solche Spiele nicht mag. 
Am liebsten Spiele die kostenlos sind aber es können auch Spiele sein die kosten. Ah ja die Spiele sollten keine hohe Systemanforderung haben weil wir auf Laptops spielen.


----------



## Jimiblu (13. August 2016)

Keine Shooter, Mmo oder Moba? Da bleiben ja nur Strategiespiele oder Platformer...aber damit kenn ich mich nicht gut aus.


----------



## azzih (13. August 2016)

Rocket League vielleicht. Oder Civ5 ist im MP mit 6-8 Spielern ach ganz cool und kostet in Steamsales auch nur so um die 7€ mit allen DLCs. Allerdings dauern da Partien mal gerne 2-4 Stunden am Stück.


----------



## Oromis16 (13. August 2016)

Age of Empires 2 HD wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit, wenn man sowas mag


----------



## meeen (13. August 2016)

ark survival evolved finde ich persönlich recht interessant.

ARK: Survival Evolved Announcement Trailer - YouTube 

Die Mindestanforderung ist garnicht so hoch so dass du auch mit einem guten Laptop spielen könntest


----------



## Hiekkan (13. August 2016)

Danke Rocket League und Ark werden wir dann spielen. Civ 5 und Age of Empires sind auch nicht so ihr Ding.


----------



## Rumtata (14. August 2016)

Multiplayer aber kein MMO, also dann mehr Coop?
Dann schau dir diese Seite mal an, da gehts nur um Multiplayer Coop, da werdet ihr sicher noch was finden was auch Ihr liegt^^
Co-Optimus - Your Prime Source for Co-Op Gaming - Listing  of PC Co-Op Games


----------



## taks (14. August 2016)

TrackMania und vielleicht 'Stellar Overload' wenn es denn draussen ist ^^
Ist eine Mischung aus Minecraft und No Man's Sky


----------



## JackA (17. August 2016)

Rocket League & Path of Exile
Wobei natürlich keines mit Minecraft vergleichbar ist. Dann eher noch Terraria


----------

